# Galaxy, Millenium, Summer Saaz



## pmolou (14/2/09)

i was wondering where i could get these hops in melbourne looking at making an australian pale ale... i know u can get them from craft brewer but i'd have to get them posted from queensland

anyone know where i could get these hops in melbourne?


----------



## hatchor (14/2/09)

Greensborough Home Brew should have them (dunno about the summer saaz, got the other two)
Give Dave a call this week to check stocks and see if he's open again after a week of holiday (and fire dodging!)


----------



## Fents (15/2/09)

yep 90% sure dave has both, call him 9432 0283 he will be open on tuesday.


----------

